# All Time Favorite



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: No explanation neccesary******:thumbsup: SORRY CAN'T POST PIC (FILE TOO LARGE) I have posted it before on CT ??


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

What size is the file? 
Try adding it to your profile and using the CODE link it gives you http://www.plumbingzone.com/album.php?u=24


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

if file is too big, you can crop it. Then right click on it, go to properties and select compress image. Works for me


----------

